# Eclipse for FreeBSD PowerPC64



## Curtis Hamilton (Dec 21, 2016)

Checking to see if there's any interest in eclipse on powerpc64.

I've built eclipse 4.6 (neon) on powerpc64 for my personal use, but have not completely documented the process and developed clean patches.


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 21, 2016)

Do you think this is something that could be rolled into the current eclipse port?  Maintainer of that, I am.


----------



## Curtis Hamilton (Dec 22, 2016)

That should be doable.  I've just submitted a bug report with details and patches.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=215482


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 22, 2016)

I see it... thanks!


----------

